# What's up with Allatoona generation schedule?



## Josey (May 12, 2017)

For a couple of weeks now, every time I call the generation schedule number, the recording says that they will be releasing around 2,000 cfs until further notice.

Is this usual in late Spring?  Is that a pretty heavy flow rate, from those familiar with the river?

Thing is, I'm gonna be paddling upstream a couple of miles on an SUP.  I do that all the time, in normal or low water flow, but I don't want to attempt such a trip if 2,000 cfs is a lot of water on the Etowah.


----------



## fish hawk (May 12, 2017)

2000 cfs is not a heavy flow on most larger rivers


----------



## jcarleto (May 13, 2017)

There was a fire at the generating plant on the Etowah quite some time ago that apparently messed it up pretty bad.  Since then, the "generating" plans have been just scheduled releases based on lake level.  The word "unpredictable" comes to mind.

I recommend checking the river flow gage (I use this one at Highway 61 in Cartersville: https://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv/?site_no=02394670&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00062).  It doesn't tell you what they are about to do, but it gives you an idea what they have done recently and where the river is now.  I really WISH they would consistently release 2000 cfs, you have to paddle more and pay more attention to fish weirs when it gets below that level (which is most of the time of late).

You will be happy to see, that as of this writing, the level is well below that currently.  I agree that 2000 cfs isn't much on most large rivers, but in the narrows or shallows, it can be a handful to paddle against on the Etowah.


----------



## Josey (May 13, 2017)

Thanks for the info, jcarleto and fish hawk.  And for the link.  My normal river level website doesn't show the lower Etowah.

For the record, it is waaaay easier to paddle against current than against a headwind while on an SUP.  Very few things will wear you out quicker than doing that.


----------

